# Big Bluegill? PICS INSIDE



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey everyone I'm from San Diego and have checked your site out for a while. Just wondering what is the avg bluegill you catch and at what size do you consider a bluegill to be big? Any 2 pounders or a solid amount of 1.5. Alot of times when I look at lakes in the Texas area I see see records of less than a pound. So that made me curious to know our crappie bluegill and redear sunfish are bigger than yours on avg. Here are some pics of my personal catches. Also posted some in the catfish lounge.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

different fish.. Your catching mutants


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

Bonus Pics of other fish.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

Texxan1 said:


> different fish.. Your catching mutants


Lol most of these are regular bluegill some are redear sunfish. We have lakes here that put out smaller bluegills as well but bigger ones do lurk in every lake if you can find them. Many can.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Those blue gill are on roids. I would call them big.

Now I am hungry for some fried fish.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

HC said:


> Those blue gill are on roids. I would call them big.
> 
> Now I am hungry for some fried fish.


ha me too! Think i'll go fry some up. Do bluegill bite year round down there as well?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah, they pretty much will eat if you feel like going fishing.


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

I think I'm headed over to CatfishRuss's for dinner.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

:doowapsta


judweiser said:


> I think I'm headed over to CatfishRuss's for dinner.


Im splitting gas with ya...


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

No joke I am that looks good. I have family in SD I never really thought about it has a good place to fish. Nice looking fish. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Nice story, but do you have any pics to back it up?

a


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Great pics, those bluegill are thick. Great job guys.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

you are the catfish king man! great job on those bass and whatever the heck those other fish are!


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

*You ain't kiddinn*

they grow em big out there. Here is a pic sent to me by a freind that lives out there.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Catfish Russ definitely believe in "Catch and Grease"!


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Russ, that lake looks familiar. Is it Lake Sutherland between Ramona and Julian?


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Nice fish Russ, good job. Those perch sure are good eating.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

houfinchaser said:


> No joke I am that looks good. I have family in SD I never really thought about it has a good place to fish. Nice looking fish. Thanks for the photos.


One of the few places around that you can catch trout, have a legitimate shot at the next worlds record largemouth bass, and be on a boat to go catch tuna without burning half a tank of gas in your car. As well as (obviously) bluegill and catfish!

Great Pix, Russ.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Dude, nice catch. Those are some big perch.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

There are no perch in those pics......he he
You guys have a much longer growing season over there so more food, more often = bigger fish. The bass are bigger out there too.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

*Perch*

Those bigger perch are Red Ear perch - not bluegill


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

now that's some good eating!

except the carp LOL


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Great looking cooking and fishing. Congrats! Those are some big arse blue gills for sure..


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

this may very well be the post of the year, thanks for the pics


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

Dang Russ, looks like you got it goin on. I have seen some 2 lb. bluegills here on the north side of Houston. Can't tell anyone exactly where or I would have to kill em. Know what I mean? Sure you do. But again that was a bunch of years back. That pond probably has a subdivision on top of it now. LOL

Great pics dude.

Byron


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*Those are giants! And...*

I see a little bit of everything in there! Nice crappie, bass, catfish, carp! A real mixed game bag for sure. Great eatin pics too, love those greens!!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't target them down here since I'm usually in the salt, but I've caught some big ones in northern Minnesota. Not that big, though. They are tasty, tasty, tasty!


----------



## Matapanga (Sep 7, 2005)

Dang, those fish are nuclear. I'm sitting here imagining the fight I'd have on them with a 2wt fly rod....... Fun for days


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

This is how we roll in Texas


----------



## Seabass (May 22, 2004)

That's some mighty fine bluegill and vittle pics, Russ. I love a good fish fry.

Seabass


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*hungry*

i'm hungry


----------



## ToolMan (May 31, 2004)

Man Catfish, you had a good trip. You are making me want to go fishing and making my stomach growl. Thanks for the pics.

ToolMan


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

thats some serious fried fish dude....how do i get to San Diego...AKA a whales vagina


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I need to see one more pic to make me a believer, lol. Nice pics Russ!


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

CentexPW said:


> Russ, that lake looks familiar. Is it Lake Sutherland between Ramona and Julian?


very observant! Yes several pics are of sutherland. Great lake for everything. Tons of crappie, Bass, Catfish, Bluegill, and even carp. One of the best bow-fishing lakes for carp out here.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

srmtphillips said:


> Those bigger perch are Red Ear perch - not bluegill


Right we call them redear sunfish, some are hybrids of what you may call green sunfish. We call green sunfish rock bass. Although in saltwater we call other fish rock bass as well.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

Matapanga said:


> Dang, those fish are nuclear. I'm sitting here imagining the fight I'd have on them with a 2wt fly rod....... Fun for days


That is veryyy popular out here. Especially in the more sandy areas.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

If you guys want to see what we catch out here on a regular basis go to www.sdfish.com


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

sig check...


----------



## rsoria1 (Apr 19, 2008)

goodness man you got that blue gill cathin' down to an art those things are friggin huge nice fish and nice looking grub to


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Russ that is cool. When my son was stationed at Miramar he went up there a lot. Took us there when we went to visit. And those Julian Pies......... to die for.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice fish. All caught in the SD area?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*Big BG*

The standard I use is 10 inches....over 10 honest inches is a really nice BG. Looks like you have some copper nose BG there as well as red ears. The copper nose originally came to Texas from Florida and I prefer them myself over native BG.

Any idea how you got copper nose in SD?


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> The standard I use is 10 inches....over 10 honest inches is a really nice BG. Looks like you have some copper nose BG there as well as red ears. The copper nose originally came to Texas from Florida and I prefer them myself over native BG.
> 
> Any idea how you got copper nose in SD?


Larry Bottroff Retired marine biologist for the city of sd brought florida bluegill here. I have not known them as copper nose but I do know they are from florida.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Hey CatfishRuss, what are the baits of choice you use to catch those different type of fish?


----------



## Trent D (May 28, 2004)

*Mutants*

You MUST be fishing near a nuclear plant.....

Trent D


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Good grief man!!!! You've taken it to a whole different level. Awesome pics.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

CatfishRuss said:


> Larry Bottroff Retired marine biologist for the city of sd brought florida bluegill here. I have not known them as copper nose but I do know they are from florida.


Yes, those are definitely copper nose....the markings vary some but they have that distinctive "nose" marking. Compare to this one of about 12 inches from my ponds....very similar. Mine came from original Florida stock also via a fish dealer in Tyler Texas.


----------



## jj jones (Oct 29, 2008)

Very nice pics! 

I love catching bluegill on light tackle they put up a heck of a fight for their size.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

John Galt said:


> Nice fish. All caught in the SD area?


Yep. All photos are from San Vicente reservoir, El Capitan reservoir, Sutherland Reservoir, Otay Lakes, and Sweetwater Lake.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Good grief man, those are some horses!!! They sure look good fried up.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

rvj said:


> Hey CatfishRuss, what are the baits of choice you use to catch those different type of fish?


Channel Catfish: Chicken Liver, Beef Liver, Mackeral covered in my own secret sauce (soon to be on shelves)

Big Blue Catfish: Mackeral Head covered in my sauce.

Bluegill: Meal Worms, Night Crawlers, Corn. I have to say 2 meal worms on a size 8 hook works best for me but many swear by wax worms.

Crappie: John Deere colored mini Jigs tipped with crappie nibbles that you can find at wal-mart.

Bass: Spinner Baits, Crank Baits, Jigs, Nightcrawlers.

Carp: Corn although I only target carp if I'm bored.

Keep in mind our structure and enviornment is much different than in Texas. Much more depth, alot of big bluegill are caught in 30-60 feet of water and alot of times even deeper. Big blue cats approx 90 feet of water but often come up shallow in the grass of our lakes to cool off during the summer. Also we don't have things like Lilly Pads and alot of Frogs (although frogs do work well in the morning for bass here). You won't see a bunch of tree stumps in our lakes as this is really an arid desert climate advertised as tropical... which is why you will never hear of a hurricane approaching or hitting San Diego UNLESS its an El Nino year. Then you will see some truly EPIC fishing in San Diego.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

From an Article link at the bottom as well as all the Freshwater Records for California.

There's only a small group of anglers that fish for the biggest catfish in Southern California, but catfish greater than 50 pounds are readily available to anglers targeting a handful of lakes. Southern California yields the state's largest catfish. The state record -- a 101-pound blue cat -- was taken from San Vicente Reservoir in 2000.

Many die-hard anglers are looking to raise the bar. Few experts think the record will stand much longer.

Although hooking and landing a monster catfish isn't easy, it can be easy  to predict where the next state-record fish will be caught. In fact, several fish larger than state records have been caught and broken off near the boat or measured by state agencies.

In 1998, the California Department of Fish and Game, while electrofishing Otay Reservoir, shocked a catfish they estimated to be 110 pounds. That fish was measured and released, and it hasn't been caught or reported dead, so chances are it's larger than 130 pounds now.

Keep in mind, the state-record catch was released back into San Vicente. That fish was stocked as a 2-year-old in 1985 when it weighed 1-3 pounds. That fish was growing roughly six pounds a year, which puts it at more than 120 pounds now. Experts believe there are other catfish from that same plant that are close to 150 pounds.

Southern California seems sure to yield the next record catfish. Many big-cat specialists believe that fish may be caught before spring. January through March is often an ideal time to catch blue cats.

"We know where the next state record is," said Ronson Smothers, inventor of Catmando catfish baits and former state record-holder.

Blue catfish require several decades to reach 100 pounds. Most of the fish that can contend for a record stem from plants that took place in the 1970s and early '80s. It's important to remember that these fish are a limited resource. Once they are stocked in these reservoirs, they don't reproduce. So anglers are asked to release these enormous fish so the population can be preserved.

As a rule, blue cats greater than 20 pounds don't bother with small meals. They eat mostly fish. To maintain a population of blues, most lakes have trout and bluegill on which the catfish can feed. Large catfish don't have a problem eating stocked trout or slurping bluegill from inside tules.

http://www.katmasters.com/news/a16.html

http://nrm.dfg.ca.gov/AnglingRecords/Default.aspx


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ahhhh!  California fishing! Welcome to 2Cool Russ. :brew2:

Been here many years, but I am from LA and lived in Mission Beach for awhile. The fishing in Cali is great!


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Wow, great pics...

We do have some sunfish that big in Texas, but they are not very common. My uncle used to have a private lake that had consistent 10" bluegills. Of course, he fed them along with the catfish almost every day.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

thanx


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Welcome aboard. Looks like some nice catches you have there. Nice looking lake too.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow this an old thread.


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Never seen a bluegill that big before! Is this a lake that supplies water to a nuke plant?


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

stangfan93 said:


> Wow this an old thread.


 Yes it is, but I'm glad I got to see it. I'll bet abunch of us newbies have never seen it. Russ I can't decide whether you are better at fishing or cooking. Dang, that fried fish looks GOOD!!! All of the sudden my bellybutton is rubbin a soar on my backbone. Nice catches. Sure is pretty out there. How about some recent photos.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I remember some of those fish from last years pics. Totaly awsome. I love some whole fried blue gill. I have never caught any that big in Texas. My dad was working in Kentucky one year and I went up there and caught some almost that big. Very nice fish you've been catching.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Russ, next time I'm in San Diego lets eat some perch. They sure look good.


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*Big Bluegill*

Everyone here in the Great State of Texas knows that everything is bigger in California.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

A revisit to this thread! Glad it came back up! Monster Bluegill and some massive Cats. We caught a lot of those bull Bluegill in Maryland off the Potomac River. When they are spawning their colors are amazing.


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

My goodness they are some big bream Russ..and those sac-a-lait are just right too! Really nice catfish..I know they all ate good too!..WTG


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Longest Redear I ever caught was 12 and three quarter inches. I had a cabin on a private lake stocked with largemouth, redear and just a few cats. I had perch available
year round and believe me, I took advantage of it. Lake is now dried up because
of bad management. I would invite people out and astound them with unlimited fish on a beautiful lake. I`d rather eat redear than crappie.


----------



## smokey4 (Feb 3, 2007)

*what is an acceptable length*

seven inches is my minimum keeper length.
these are large enough to fillet if desired.
catch them in lake conroe using live crickets.....

smokley


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

CR,...You had me going until you served up goulash on a plate of fried fish..

Those are some stud bream by the way!


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

rainbowrunner said:


> CR,...You had me going until you served up goulash on a plate of fried fish..
> 
> Those are some stud bream by the way!


What is Ghoulash?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Long time no see Russ!


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

Goulash is usually: macaroni, cheese, tomatoes, onions, any ground meat, sometimes corn. 

The dish came from Hungary. basically noodles, anything including the kitchen sink.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

Barefoot Boy said:


> Goulash is usually: macaroni, cheese, tomatoes, onions, any ground meat, sometimes corn.
> 
> The dish came from Hungary. basically noodles, anything including the kitchen sink.


interesting almost like gumbo but not soupy ha.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

Gary said:


> Long time no see Russ!


Yes yes always lurking and enjoying the posts though. I'm going to be more active had a few things I was taking care of this summer.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice bluegill Russ. Reminds me of Reelfoot Lake in Tennessee.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

wow catfishruss. That is one heck of a meat haul. Show off!

Just kidding, Thanks for the pics. I missed this thread!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

copper nose hybrids ? 

very nice ones


----------



## first light (Aug 30, 2010)

*Cool!!!!*

Those are world class blue gill. Great table fair too!!!! That sure looks like lake poway??? my Dad was stationed in san diego in early 80s and we fished lake Poway and mirramar quite a bit. Good stuff!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Very nice!!! makin me hungry fo some fish..


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*Not perch*



srmtphillips said:


> Those bigger perch are Red Ear perch - not bluegill


Where I am from (Georgia) they are known as shellcracker and ger bigger than bream, aka bluegill.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

first light said:


> Those are world class blue gill. Great table fair too!!!! That sure looks like lake poway??? my Dad was stationed in san diego in early 80s and we fished lake Poway and mirramar quite a bit. Good stuff!!!!!!!!!


It was San Vicente but the two lakes look just alike on certain shores.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

JWL said:


> Where I am from (Georgia) they are known as shellcracker and ger bigger than bream, aka bluegill.


Officially we call them Redear Sunfish which do grow bigger than bluegill aka bream. The coppernose bluegill are just referred to as florida bluegill here on the west coast. We also get the green/white northern bluegill.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Very nice fish and the food looks good. I love fried fish with mashed potatos and greens. I also like to put chopped onion on my potatoes.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

Just thought I would add a few more recent pics to this thread. And give some newbies a gander.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Russ, you eat alot of catfish I see. great pics man.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

You know how to make folks hungry.Nice catches and pics.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice pictures and fish, here are pictures of some bluegills and crappie out of lake Conroe TX.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Dang Russ, you got some fry hards right there! Good job. The pic of the asian guys face, priceless! Lol


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh man, that looks like some good eatin' there. Great pics!! That fella in yella in post #9 almost looks like that fish is heavy!  Didn't look at the dates. Post #9 is from a long time ago! You have a some great fishing pictures.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

You're gonna turn into a catfish! Makes me wanna have a fish fry now.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Man, you are one lucky SOB to have a lake you fish that often that has fish like that in it. I love blue gilll but they don't get that big around here. Not that many anyway. Nice stuff. Makes me hungry for some catfish.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Nice catches, and beautiful scenery Russ.
I think those Asian fellas want some of your fish.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Alcohol is not permitted on boats or in the marina?

Whoa.. remind me never to go fishing in that lake... 
Gotta have ballast..


a


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Ummm ... Fishing Reports gon' wild!


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

nothin like some,,,,deep fried bullgils


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't know what your doing, but your doing it right. Nice pics!


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

JDS said:


> Nice catches, and beautiful scenery Russ.
> I think those Asian fellas want some of your fish.


Story behind that day. I hiked up the massive rock quarry and the dept of fish and game was there. AND my license fell off my chest because I carried 10 catfish up a rock hill next to my chest. LUCKILY the ranger there said he has seen me with my license many times and they let me go. Then the asian guys pull up and I did end up selling them for 10 to 15 a fish. The look on all their faces when they came up was classic.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

FISHROADIE said:


> Very nice pictures and fish, here are pictures of some bluegills and crappie out of lake Conroe TX.


Those are incredible. I know crappie fishing is much better down there. Still there are many 20 plus crappie days to be had here but they are more difficult to catch from what I hear.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

lordbater said:


> Alcohol is not permitted on boats or in the marina?
> 
> Whoa.. remind me never to go fishing in that lake...
> Gotta have ballast..
> ...


Lol that rule isn't really enforced


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

CatfishRuss said:


> Yep. All photos are from San Vicente reservoir, El Capitan reservoir, Sutherland Reservoir, Otay Lakes, and Sweetwater Lake.


Many 19 and 20 lb. largemouth have come out of those lakes. I used to fish Otay back in the Navy days. We lived in Chula Vista. Back before it overflowed with humans. LOL! I remember a 5 h.p. limit on outboards, etc. I would love to get into some Bluegills that size on Ultra Light!

Here is a pic of the current worlds record out of Lake Hava-whatever in AZ/CA. Great job and welcome to Texas. Now learn the secrets of the salt! CF?


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

ComeFrom? said:


> Many 19 and 20 lb. largemouth have come out of those lakes. I used to fish Otay back in the Navy days. We lived in Chula Vista. Back before it overflowed with humans. LOL! I remember a 5 h.p. limit on outboards, etc. I would love to get into some Bluegills that size on Ultra Light!
> 
> Here is a pic of the current worlds record out of Lake Hava-whatever in AZ/CA. Great job and welcome to Texas. Now learn the secrets of the salt! CF?


Oh I fish saltwater alot as well. I've caught many rockcods, yellowtails, sand bass, calico bass etc.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

ComeFrom? said:


> Many 19 and 20 lb. largemouth have come out of those lakes. I used to fish Otay back in the Navy days. We lived in Chula Vista. Back before it overflowed with humans. LOL! I remember a 5 h.p. limit on outboards, etc. I would love to get into some Bluegills that size on Ultra Light!
> 
> Here is a pic of the current worlds record out of Lake Hava-whatever in AZ/CA. Great job and welcome to Texas. Now learn the secrets of the salt! CF?


The world record bass known as Dottie because of a dot under her gill plate was found dead at lake dixon well over the world record. It had people flocking to the lake from all over the world. Still I predict that when San Vicente reservoir opens up the world record will fall. At one time Otay, Hodges, and San Vicente were listed as the top 3 big bass lakes in the country.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Looks like you have the perch jerking and catfishing down to a science Russ...thanks for sharing.

TH


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

CatfishRuss said:


> The world record bass known as Dottie because of a dot under her gill plate was found dead at lake dixon well over the world record.


dangit, I thought I missed that bass while bowfishing during my stay north of San Diego... it was the biggest bass I'd ever seen cruising in the shallow bank edge :tongue:

dude, you got some pics man... lotsa fishing going on in your household..


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

CatfishRuss said:


> Oh I fish saltwater alot as well. I've caught many rockcods, yellowtails, sand bass, calico bass etc.


When I was a kid my Dad and I would sneak up on the bait barges just inside the breakwater and tie off. Between the lights and all those Anchovies, caught a few Calico Bass myself. :tongue: If the Sand Sharks weren't around.

Horseshoe Kelp and trolling for Bonita up near Point Fermin was always fun. I'm planning on making a trip back this year and fishing the Isthmus at Catalina.


----------



## smokey4 (Feb 3, 2007)

*pearch*

Have been catching large bluegills in Lake Conroe using live crickets - worms also work great.

Out minimum keeper length is seven inches - catch them up to ten inches.

Spring time is best.

Now that our favorite place is out of the water due to lake being down we are trying to come up with a new spot.....

Smokey


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

smokey4 said:


> Have been catching large bluegills in Lake Conroe using live crickets - worms also work great.
> 
> Out minimum keeper length is seven inches - catch them up to ten inches.
> 
> ...


can you catch em in a cast net? could probably cover the whole lake in an hour or so...

a


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

Gary said:


> When I was a kid my Dad and I would sneak up on the bait barges just inside the breakwater and tie off. Between the lights and all those Anchovies, caught a few Calico Bass myself. :tongue: If the Sand Sharks weren't around.
> 
> Horseshoe Kelp and trolling for Bonita up near Point Fermin was always fun. I'm planning on making a trip back this year and fishing the Isthmus at Catalina.


That looks great! I've caught alot of calicos this year. Here are some pics of point loma and some fish!


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*Yeah, I'd say those classify as big. This place must of been hidden from me when I was in San Diego in 2009, otherwise they would of had to look hard to find me. Great pics and even greater catches. If I ever get back there again I'm definitely gonna put in some time on the water. :cheers:*_


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Holy ****e that food looks good lol. Nice pics!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Dang! I'am a bed craving for fried fish!! calicos are good eatin' Russ,there's a Thai dish that is off the hook that uses calicos.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

RLwhaler said:


> Dang! I'am a bed craving for fried fish!! calicos are good eatin' Russ,there's a Thai dish that is off the hook that uses calicos.


 I will surely have to look into that!:bluefish::brew:


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Good to hear from you again Russ. I don't hear from many folks from the SD area. If you get a chance, go meet my brother in ****.

http://www.blacklotusmartialartsacademy.com/Instructors.php


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice fish!!! Making me hungry!!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Man you would have to bring up your awesome post from 2008 and then add some new pics. I think I can eat my weight, 225 lbs., in blue gill. Wish I had a spot to catch some like that around here.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

CatfishRuss said:


> I will surely have to look into that!:bluefish::brew:


Typo:[I have a bad craving for fried fish] as for the Thai dish,it's deep fried to crispy,then served over red spicy curry with green beans and small little egg plants.Keep slamin' them Russ!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

HC said:


> Man you would have to bring up your awesome post from 2008 and then add some new pics. I think I can eat my weight, 225 lbs., in blue gill. Wish I had a spot to catch some like that around here.


Right on!

Good job CatfishRuss!!


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

RLwhaler said:


> Typo:[I have a bad craving for fried fish] as for the Thai dish,it's deep fried to crispy,then served over red spicy curry with green beans and small little egg plants.Keep slamin' them Russ!


I tried this and it was really good. I wish I had pics. Ah well I am working on a fishing video and when I'm done I'll post a link here.


----------



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

LOL, this thread gets resurrected from the dead at least once a year doesn't it?


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

Buncha nice hybrid bluegill!

Nice crappie, too!


----------



## tex prowler (Feb 1, 2013)

Very nice Russ! When do we get an invite for dinner. Thats a great mess of fish!


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

Awesome pics. We need some new ones!!!


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

saintsfan said:


> Awesome pics. We need some new ones!!!


About to post some


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Would love to see the video.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

BigGelvis said:


> LOL, this thread gets resurrected from the dead at least once a year doesn't it?


And???


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Bluegills*

Man I don't know what the Texas record is but those things you caught must be on Roids. Them are some monster bluegills and I see you fry'em up just like my grandma did. Gater


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

gater said:


> Man I don't know what the Texas record is but those things you caught must be on Roids. Them are some monster bluegills and I see you fry'em up just like my grandma did. Gater


only way to do it!


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

Levelwind said:


> One of the few places around that you can catch trout, have a legitimate shot at the next worlds record largemouth bass, and be on a boat to go catch tuna without burning half a tank of gas in your car. As well as (obviously) bluegill and catfish!
> 
> Great Pix, Russ.


This fact is why without a doubt San Diego is one of the greatest places to live as an angler. BTW guys in 2015... expect the LMB World Record AND the BCF World Record to fall in the same year.... out of the same lake.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Ahhhh..... I know that LMB = largemouth bass. Is BCF = blue catfish?

Cum'on tell us the lake. We won't tell anyone else.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> Ahhhh..... I know that LMB = largemouth bass. Is BCF = blue catfish?
> 
> Cum'on tell us the lake. We won't tell anyone else.


lol yes it means blue catfish. San Vicente Reservoir... when it reopens will be the most awesome fishery in the country... i mean 10 plus pound bass after 10 plus pound bass..... 60 70 80 90 100 110 120 pound Catfish.... MONSTER 2 pound bluegilll as you have seen in this post from that lake...


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Isnt this a totally Texas Board? and how old is this thread anyways?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

big john o said:


> Isnt this a totally Texas Board? and how old is this thread anyways?


does it matter. you have Cajuns, Floridians, Mongolians, etc posting on this website too. I like to read about other places to catch fish.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice, Which lake you fishing out of?


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Catfish


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

CatfishRuss said:


> lol yes it means blue catfish. San Vicente Reservoir... when it reopens will be the most awesome fishery in the country... i mean 10 plus pound bass after 10 plus pound bass..... 60 70 80 90 100 110 120 pound Catfish.... MONSTER 2 pound bluegilll as you have seen in this post from that lake...


I'll agree about the fresh water fishing Russ but will disagree about the bay fishing. I have fished the bays there and it is nothing like fishing the Gulf coast. Although, deep sea is good, especially the further south you go. Can't wait to go back and try some of the freshwater lakes. Light tackle on the bluegill would be fun.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Texxan1 said:


> different fish.. Your catching mutants


 Colder water, bigger bodied fish. Just like our deer are scrawny compared to the brutes up north. It sucks living in the heat for wildlife. They ain't got no air condition. :biggrin:


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

Ruff Neck said:


> I'll agree about the fresh water fishing Russ but will disagree about the bay fishing. I have fished the bays there and it is nothing like fishing the Gulf coast. Although, deep sea is good, especially the further south you go. Can't wait to go back and try some of the freshwater lakes. Light tackle on the bluegill would be fun.


I will agree with you to an extent about the bay fishing in SD... Bay fishing in sd from what I have seen is not on par with the gulf... but... thats because fish are more abundant... with the right person you can have 60 bay bass days easily. Or fish next to the bait barges and catch a variety of fish. But still the inshore fishign of the gulf is much better.... But deep sea is comparable if not better in many ways. San diego has the largest deep sea fleet in the world.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

CatfishRuss,


Some excellent bluegills you have pictured. Do you know the story on how the copper nose bluegills made it to your area? I'm curious. 

I raise them in ponds here in East Texas and the originals came from Florida. They are a great fish


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> CatfishRuss,
> 
> Some excellent bluegills you have pictured. Do you know the story on how the copper nose bluegills made it to your area? I'm curious.
> 
> I raise them in ponds here in East Texas and the originals came from Florida. They are a great fish


Yes a marine biologist by the name of Larry Bottroff introduced them to our lakes system about 40 years ago. He is a by the the best marine biologist the city of san diego has ever had and before he retired. He still regularly attends the bass tourneys out here and told me face to face...the LMB record BCF (blue catfish) and Crappie Record would fall when San Vicente reopens... Understand one thing about this lake... ALL my biggest fish came from this lake... those big monster catfish.. those 14 inch 2 plus pound blugill.. those 3 pound crappies (yes 3 pounds)....all from that lake....Before they closed it the state record of 114 pounds was caught and for bass it was a top 3 big bass lake in the country in the 80's... now... It's a top 1.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

CatfishRuss those bluegill are prehistoric sized! Wow. Nice pics!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

CatfishRuss said:


> Yes a marine biologist by the name of Larry Bottroff introduced them to our lakes system about 40 years ago. .


 That's one wise biologist.

Did you say when San Vicente was/is scheduled to open? Never been to SD but that would be a great reason to go.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

I am hungry now,Thanks for posting! green coming your way.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

A) your fried fish looks delicious 
B) I have caught numerous bluegill over 10# and catfish over 200# here in Texas, so don't get too excited
C) how do you still manage to fish in a state that doesn't allow beer in the boat or at the marina? I mean, how is that even possible? If you use a beer batter when frying your fish can the police break down your door and arrest or shoot you? I didn't know beer and fishing was such a problem.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> That's one wise biologist.
> 
> Did you say when San Vicente was/is scheduled to open? Never been to SD but that would be a great reason to go.


Yes it was closed to raise the dam. Scheduled to be open again between now and 2017. Excellent big fish lake.... If it is your first time... fish the Kimball arm to start.... there are better spots but I've seen dozens of 12 plus pound bass caught there personally. and myself have hooked into 50 plus pound cats multiple times in a day in this arm. oh and nuclear bluegill as well... When you come i will link you to some of the top fishermen for your species for info just inbox me


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.sdcwa.org/water-authority-makes-history-san-vicente-dam Well boys... the Dam is just about done at the best lake for big fish in America. San Vicente in San Diego! Seriously though... when this lake opens again... records will fall.... again. in the 1980's it was a top 3 big bass lake in the country as were Hodges and Otay.... Otay still has monsters. But its a Ridiculously difficult lake. Anyways.... San vee... monster blues... Two weeks before it closed the State record cat was caught there at 114 pounds... Biologist said they grow 5 to 7 pounds a year there and its been closed since 2008. Bass fishing by california standards will be excellent for numbers... just remember its not the south... Still 40 to 70 bass days are had alot in the summer. Most days though besides spring spawn are 2 to 8 fish days for the avg. or below avg angler. I encourage anyone retired, glory hounds and avid fishermen to make the trip if you can.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

Category5 said:


> A) your fried fish looks delicious
> B) I have caught numerous bluegill over 10# and catfish over 200# here in Texas, so don't get too excited
> C) how do you still manage to fish in a state that doesn't allow beer in the boat or at the marina? I mean, how is that even possible? If you use a beer batter when frying your fish can the police break down your door and arrest or shoot you? I didn't know beer and fishing was such a problem.


Welcome to California... Buyer beware really means something here. Beware because your always going to be a buyer! Still come on now... that is a rule broken 1000 times a day but probably is enforced by the ex lady marine hard *** ranger that knows nothing other than law and order.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Not sure why, but the bigger 'Gills seem to come from states where water temps get cooler than they do in Texas. I think our TX gills spend a lot of time napping in the shade. I used to catch way bigger ones in Illinois and SW Michigan than I ever have in TX.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Category5 said:


> B) I have caught numerous bluegill over 10#


 this pegs my BS meter... really??? can't believe nobody else has called bs on this


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Anything that swims left in that lake?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

CatfishRuss said:


> http://www.sdcwa.org/water-authority-makes-history-san-vicente-dam Well boys... the Dam is just about done at the best lake for big fish in America. San Vicente in San Diego! Seriously though... when this lake opens again... records will fall.... again. in the 1980's it was a top 3 big bass lake in the country as were Hodges and Otay.... Otay still has monsters. But its a Ridiculously difficult lake. Anyways.... San vee... monster blues... Two weeks before it closed the State record cat was caught there at 114 pounds... Biologist said they grow 5 to 7 pounds a year there and its been closed since 2008. Bass fishing by california standards will be excellent for numbers... just remember its not the south... Still 40 to 70 bass days are had alot in the summer. Most days though besides spring spawn are 2 to 8 fish days for the avg. or below avg angler. I encourage anyone retired, glory hounds and avid fishermen to make the trip if you can.


I think that the state record came out of that little tank called Miramar. I've fished San V, Otay, Hodges, Murray and some others. Yeah they have huge fish, just not huge numbers. (at lest not when I was there)


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

When my dad was living in Kentucky he had access to some small private ponds. We would load up on Bluegill that were 13-15" long. Monsters. Small, deep ponds that would ice over in the winter.


----------

